# activation imessage et facetime avec free



## spootymilk (20 Janvier 2012)

Je vous invite a lire ceci : 

http://www.journaldulapin.com/2011/11/18/probleme-avec-imessage-il-y-a-une-solution/

j'ai essayé ca fonctionne !!

et j'invite la rédac à faire un news pour donner l'info


----------

